# Adopting 5y/o from humane society??? Help please



## dilynn (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there, I am new to this. I am almost ready to go and check out this little male maltese that I seen yesterday at the local humane society. He was found as a stray and was horribly matted. They did the best they could with trying to fix it temp. He has a very shy temprement. They believe he is about 5 years old. They state he is fairly healthy but does have some dental issues....
I have two other smallish dogs, a cairne terrier and lhasa. My only concern is they don't know if he is housebroke? Actually because of being a stray they don't know anything. I do know he just wants to snuggle....they feel there has been some t ruama involved..
My question is this.....How well does a 5 y/o come around. Can you repotty train them. What about other dogs...I am actually going to bring my others with me so they can meet him....
I have thought about this all evening since I met him...I don't want to make a mistake. Any help please


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Usually you can re-train for potty. Sometimes though, it does get tricky. It depends on the situation and enviroment the dog came from. If you take him out several times a day and show him that outside is where he should do his business, It may work! 

Rescuing is so great.  I hope you can offer him a forever home B)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is a tough call. Where do you live? Is it a kill shelter this little one is in? If it's a kill shelter, I say get him out, see how it goes. If his issues are too much for you, then contact a small breed, preferably a reputable Maltese Rescue. I would have one set up, before getting the dog.

When shelter dogs have issues, in my area, the shelter will usually contact an all breed rescue. This way the dog can be evalutated in a home environment and fully vet checked. Then adopted with no surprises, in temperment, potty training, and health issues.

Keep us posted. I sure hope you can save this little guy :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Adopting a rescue is much different than getting a puppy. Even in the best of cases they are traumatized from being uprooted from their security, but a stray may have other more complicated issues. All my furbabies, cats and dogs, are adult rescues and each came with their own challenges.

As far as being housebroken, assume he isn't. Yes, he can be retrained at his age, but there is no guarentee that he will ever be 100% reliable. Many adult male Maltese, especially those who were neutered late or aren't neutered at all, may have problems with marking. Many people have to use belly bands on adult male rescues. This may or not be a problem for you, but it it would be, it's best to assume "worse case scenario" when making your decision.

As far as getting along with other dogs, each rescue is different. You will have to see how this guy reacts to your other two.

You mention dental problems. They are common in Maltese. He may need expensive dentistry and tooth extractions. This may be just the beginning. Adopting a rescue can be very expensive if this guy isn't well bred and has been neglected. Are you financially prepared for the vet bills that may come with this guy or, since you already have two dogs, will that stretch your budget too thin?

If you are thinking of adopting a rescue, I would really recommend getting the book _Secondhand Dog _by Carol Benjamin. It will give you an idea of what to expect from adopting a rescue dog and if it would be the right choice for you.

http://amazon.com/o/ASIN/0876057350/ref=s9...;pf_rd_i=507846

I can't recommned rescue enough. I haven't had a puppy or kitten in 25 years. I love my rescues! But it's not for everybody. If you have doubts about whether or not it is right for you, I'd pass on this guy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I do agree with what everyone has said about possible issues... but I also have to add that your other dogs may be a great help in training the newbie. The power of the pack as Ceaser says... These little guys want so badly to fit in with their human families and with their dog ones. Our little Chance had been on the street for some unknown period of time when we got him. He had some medical issues, was very shy, and had quite a few potty accidents the first couple of weeks. But I have to say that after about 2 months or so, in many ways... he is a TOTALLY different dog now...

No potty issues accidents at all for a couple months... He still has a shy side but at the same time, in many ways he isn't shy at all. Even his medical issues have "healed". The fact that he is shy may in fact help your other two dogs accept him more quickly.


----------

